# My sister's Dalmatian



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My sister has a liver-colored Dalmatian. all week she has been having problems... In the mornings she is shaking and jaundiced. she's been to the vet daily, gets fluids, and seems better. The next morning the same thing.... Shaking and jaundiced. The dogs all phosphate levels Are elevated and her liver is twice As small as it should be. The vet has no idea what is going on...
Has anyone else experienced this with a dog? Any advice?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Have they run any other tests? I am thinking it could be pancreas or hepatitis, or even shunt. I would want BAT, Lipase, Amylase run. I would also want to be referred to a specialist if the vet has no clue.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, N2Mischief. I think they are going to see a specialist this week. But, my sister wants to do as much research up front as she can.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She must be so scared! I really am clueless. I know my friend has a Jack Russell, and he had been very very sick. Vomiting and lethargic. She took him in and they did an x-ray and his liver was very very small. I don't remember the diagnosis, but i know he was in the hospital on I.v's for a week or so. She brought him home and he has been fine ever since, but I don't know if it is something that will flare up again or not and I know he will always have a small liver...I do remember he was born with the small liver as far as the vet knew. Anyways....I will try to contact her and see if she knows anything.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My Doberman had two kinds of liver disease which started out with those signs and symptoms you mentioned. But of course, many things can also have those same signs and Sx. One type of liver issue he had was a copper storage problem (his liver couldn't get rid of copper and it built up to toxic levels) and one was active chronic hepatitis. His liver was very small. He had biopsies, ultra sound and was put on some medications: penicillamine, Ursodial and steroids off and on as needed. There was a nutritional thing that helped. I forget but it's generic form is S.A.M.E....not as good as the real thing. He had his liver enzymes checked every month or maybe it was every three. (I forget)

I also consulted an animal nutritionist whom I highly recommend if needed. The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare? ....excellent. She fixed up a liver friendly diet with a kazillkion suppliments and that's what I made for him. He was very well managed, felt much, much better for about a year until he got cancer and that's what killed him.

I'm not able to know that your sister's dog has liver disease but from what you've written, it's very plausible. I do hope she gets to the bottom of this and gets started on a treatment plan if needed. I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to her. I know the gut wrenching worry this kind of thing causes.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled, good post! The S.A.M.E. is part of the supplement they put Misha on, along with Milk Thistle. It is a chewable tablet called Denamarin, great for liver support.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, milk thistle was one of the supplements. There were many included in his diet. The Penacillamine was the primary benefit to managing his liver. 

I'm not familiar with Denamarin. But it must be one of those helpful things they have for problems like this. 

One thing to be careful of....When Lyric was throwing up and unable to hold food down, I fed him the customary chicken and rice. Well, rice is not good for liver problems, as it contains a lot of manganese or was it magnesium...I forget but something that the liver has a hard time metabolizing. Tapioca was used in place of that. His diet consisted of so many things, I'll probably forget some and the amounts were important. But there was trout, turkey, small amounts of ground beef, a few types of squashes, carrots, yams, white potatoes, tapioca and like I said, a lot of supplements, like a ton of vitamins, minerals, bone meal, a probiotic, milk thistle. Everything was worked out according to his specific diseases and his weight etc. He did quite well on this for a long time. But then he got stomach cancer all over and that was it.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I will forward this thread to her... thanks to both of you!


----------

